# Moving to NZ...HELP....



## blueflamegas

Good afternoon everyone where ever in the world you may be...

Im new to this forum and any advice given would be much appreciated and greatly received.

My partner and i decided 4 years ago that we had done enough talking about leaving the uk and it was time to make some moves.

We had originally decided on Spain or Portugal but were never 100% committed to that idea and decided to look further afield looking at the pros and cons of different countries around the world,New zealand seemed to appeal in many ways so we spent a couple of weeks doing our homework,reading books etc.

That was it,our minds were made up it was a case of if we dont try it we will always wonder"what if",im a self employed heating engineer living in Derbyshire,England i left school and had many jobs,car spraying,engineering and fabricating but had no qualifications as such,so at the age of 27 i took a day of work every week for 4 years to gain my nvq2 nvq3 plumbing and heating
and it was the best thing i ever did to better my life,i have been working for myself for 10 years now and love meeting new people and the independence my career gives me and have a wonderfull trusting client base installing anything from a gas cooker to a full heating system,bathrooms wet rooms etc.:focus:

At the time of filling in our E.O.I my skills gained us 145 points if i remember correctly and we were invited to apply for residency :clap2:,at that point we thought we should do the smart thing and come to NZ and decide if we liked it,we came over for a month june-july 2008 hired a motorhome for a month a travelled 4000 miles visiting both islands,we were inspired by the natural beauty,the people and the culture and NZ was in our hearts,all we had to do was return to the uk and sell our home,a lovely detatched bungalow with huge gardens and so much privacy,we were convinced it would sell in weeks,we had our medicals,police checks,my quals were verified,then bang the world wide economic downturn came and the housing market collapsed,2 years later and with a £50,000 reduction still no sale.

So we decided then to rent our home and come anyway,filled in another E.O.I,and oh dear my skills were no longer on the LTSS or the ISSL,and that left us with 100 points,we have scoured the internet for advice etc but this is the first time i have actually joined a forum to do such,if i get a job offer i then get enough points to qualify but to get a job offer i need to get a permit and registration,to get a permit etc i need a job offer,i could go down the route of applying for work online filling in my CV etc but i feel thats working blind and could turn up working for a total stranger whom i didnt bond with or vice versa.

So this is our intention now,to fly in as visitors without any intention of working atall the last thing i would ever want to do is work illegally and ruin our chances,we have saved up £20,000 to cover our 6 month stay and im hoping to approach potential employers on the South island where we want to be and let them meet me face to face,the internet can be so impersonal,that way they can judge me face to face,shake my hand,talk with me etc etc,and i hope to gain a job offer and then edit my E.O.I to include a job offer,i read that medicals can be done by any NZ doctors its only panel doctors outside NZ.


Has anyone else done this as we want to do and do you have any advice to offer?


Thank you so much for taking the time to read this.


Mark & Kelly


----------



## momo007

Honestly speaking, you couldnt have made a better choice  Moving to New Zealand is like moving to another world, so relaxed, calm and peaceful. However, the economy is small, the money u make may not be that great but will be enough to live your life and be happy at heart. Leaving the UK means in NZ you will live in a not so crowded place, nobody is running for money or fame, everybody is enjoying themselves and always willing to help one another. 

The natural beauty is not the only thing you will fall in love with once you begin to live there, its literally heaven on earth. I lived in Auckland, in Bucklands Beach, Easter beach suburbs as they are called, the 'east' side, i lived there for 9 years, education for kids till university is amazing, its not expensive and the university degree is recognised world wide from the university of auckland.

Where in the South would you prefer to live? It does get quiet cold, slightly colder than the UK, and Christchurch is home to 14,000 quakes a year, its only 1 or 2 big ones you will actually feel, like the recent ones. 

20,000 pounds is approximately 44,000 NZD. Housing is cheap, so you will get through with that, you can definitely live comfortably until you find a job with that money. 

Check on 'trademe' and 'seek' for jobs, you will definitely find something and someone to meet face to face for an interview as seek is the biggest job advertising website in nz. SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

You will definitely find a job within 6 months, plumbing and heating is one area which is highest paid in nz, plumbers/builders/doctors etc..


----------



## blueflamegas

Good morning,

thank you for your reply and taking the time to read my post,yes i hope we have made the right decision and only time will tell,ive taken off my rose tinted glasses and going there with the expectation of having to work very hard,i read mixed views on this forum of peoples experiences in NZ and i suppose im in the middle with my opinions and will make my own mind up when there,i will say my view is that my glass is always half full and never half empty and feel thats the way we should all be with life.

We have decided on Nelson and spent several days there and that shall be our starting point,things may have changed since we were there 3 years ago from an economic point of view but im staying hopeful that im able to persuade a reputable firm to give me a try and plant some roots.

What made you leave NZ as i think i read that you no longer reside there ?

Sincerely......Mark


----------



## momo007

Morning to you too,

yes things definitely would have changed in 3 years, and you may shift somewhere else, but only time will tell once you get there and settle in. As one should be optimistic, disregard the bad experiences as they are always very few compared to good ones, and most people do not report good experiences as they are busy living them 

I did not really 'leave leave' New Zealand, i basically have 3 countries as my homes since i have always been travelling throughout my life. I currently do stay in Dubai, and have my own business here in Abu Dhabi. I was born Indian, brought up in Dubai and raised in New Zealand so you can see why i have always been on the plane flying around here and there.

Will be flying back to NZ in the next few months indeed 

Do not hesitate to ask for any sort of info or help..

Kind Regards


----------



## blueflamegas

Well thanks to all the 255 viewers of my post a few weeks ago,and as i can gather this is just one of those forums where everyone just has a glance at your issues or problems and really does not care either way unless it involves their own experience but a big thanks to Momo for at least posting a reply........many forums and many againsts the way i read....well as i thought before i took the chance and put my post up......we shall go over to nz and have a go....must be better than staying in this multicultural rats nest of freedom of speech,human rights,equality,love thy neighbor and all the other beuracratic bull that has far and above become this so wonderfull country called the uk,that is of course unless you were not born here...then of course,all the rights are yours to choose and use whenever suits ones own current needs or immigration status,,,,then just throw your documentation in the bin and stay here for as long as you want to whilst hard working skilled qualified workers like myself pay my taxes to pay for the corruption and destruction of my homeland just so as it can be a little better than the impoverished wortorn corrupt,violent place you came from....not on your nelly.....im out of here....and if nz is such a bad place,if no body can offer advice or help as requested....so what.....i will find out for myself....my rose tinted glasses are in the drawer,my mind is open to new ideas,im not expecting a bed of roses,somedays i expect a bed of nails....but at least i will have made the choice,and regardless of the good and bad that choice will have been mine...and to look back wouldnt i just kick my own arse if i did not choose nz.....PEACE


----------



## momo007

you should reach 5 posts, so i can PM you. When are you heading there?


----------



## milliesmum

Hi there

I have not used this forum for some time and only read your post today. I will start by saying I am glad you are leaving the rose tinted glasses in the drawer. 

I just want to say my son arrived here as a visitor, applied for interviews, was offered a job, then waited about three months for his work permit to come through. He did not qualify for permanent residency as he was not on the skilled list. He remained here whilst everything was processed.

I hope this puts your mind at rest somewhat. But....although this covers you, it might not cover your wife. My son's fiance had to make an application in her own right. I do not know if you can apply for PR from within the country - sorry.

And I thought I was reading my own story for the first half of your post. We eventually rented out our house in the UK and arrived here three years ago. 

Happy to help if I can with further info.


----------



## Boodle

blueflamegas said:


> Well thanks to all the 255 viewers of my post a few weeks ago,and as i can gather this is just one of those forums where everyone just has a glance at your issues or problems and really does not care either way unless it involves their own experience but a big thanks to Momo for at least posting a reply........many forums and many againsts the way i read....well as i thought before i took the chance and put my post up......we shall go over to nz and have a go....must be better than staying in this multicultural rats nest of freedom of speech,human rights,equality,love thy neighbor and all the other beuracratic bull that has far and above become this so wonderfull country called the uk,that is of course unless you were not born here...then of course,all the rights are yours to choose and use whenever suits ones own current needs or immigration status,,,,then just throw your documentation in the bin and stay here for as long as you want to whilst hard working skilled qualified workers like myself pay my taxes to pay for the corruption and destruction of my homeland just so as it can be a little better than the impoverished wortorn corrupt,violent place you came from....not on your nelly.....im out of here....and if nz is such a bad place,if no body can offer advice or help as requested....so what.....i will find out for myself....my rose tinted glasses are in the drawer,my mind is open to new ideas,im not expecting a bed of roses,somedays i expect a bed of nails....but at least i will have made the choice,and regardless of the good and bad that choice will have been mine...and to look back wouldnt i just kick my own arse if i did not choose nz.....PEACE



Good luck on your move. I'm sure both countries will benefit from your move.:der:


----------



## blueflamegas

Hi there,

im sorry but i do not understand what you mean,i should reach 5 posts ?
Could you please elaborate,we will be flying mid May..

Best wishes....Mark


----------



## blueflamegas

Thank you


----------



## blueflamegas

Hi there,

thank you for your reply,and yes your situation does sound very similar,did your son after getting his permit end up staying on a permanent basis ? work to residence etc,im 42 yrs of age and my partner has her 29th birthday tmoz so im hoping with my skill no longer being on the list she may be able to apply for a visa in another way,i have already put my e.o.i in and for obvious reasons have not been pulled out of the pool,but they do state if my cicumstances change (ie) a job offer that my application process would be sped up.....all very uncertain,and with no guarantee of success after potentially spending thousands of pounds but we wont know unless we try,just got to stay positive and secure a job offer then see how the wheels of immigration turn,once again thanks for your reply,and any further advice you could offer or share would be much appreciated.

Regards............Mark


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

blueflamegas said:


> Well thanks to all the 255 viewers of my post a few weeks ago,and as i can gather this is just one of those forums where everyone just has a glance at your issues or problems and really does not care either way unless it involves their own experience but a big thanks to Momo for at least posting a reply........many forums and many againsts the way i read....well as i thought before i took the chance and put my post up......we shall go over to nz and have a go....must be better than staying in this multicultural rats nest of freedom of speech,human rights,equality,love thy neighbor and all the other beuracratic bull that has far and above become this so wonderfull country called the uk,that is of course unless you were not born here...then of course,all the rights are yours to choose and use whenever suits ones own current needs or immigration status,,,,then just throw your documentation in the bin and stay here for as long as you want to whilst hard working skilled qualified workers like myself pay my taxes to pay for the corruption and destruction of my homeland just so as it can be a little better than the impoverished wortorn corrupt,violent place you came from....not on your nelly.....im out of here....and if nz is such a bad place,if no body can offer advice or help as requested....so what.....i will find out for myself....my rose tinted glasses are in the drawer,my mind is open to new ideas,im not expecting a bed of roses,somedays i expect a bed of nails....but at least i will have made the choice,and regardless of the good and bad that choice will have been mine...and to look back wouldnt i just kick my own arse if i did not choose nz.....PEACE


Hi there, never give up on a dream, I had waited over 30 years for my dream to come true to get out of this forsaken country. I know there are some good parts in the UK but only if you are in the right area with the right people. I cannot see that this country is going to recover in my lifetime and I cannot see it being any better for my children either. So, I am nearing 50 and my husband 52, children 21 & 22 (they can follow later) it is now or never. 
NZ is a beautiful country, we have been all round and we are so proud to be given to opportunity to become part of it, which I can honestly say is more than I feel for the UK, sadly.
I wish you the best of luck now and for the future.


----------



## milliesmum

Mark

Not good news I'm afraid. Both my son and his fiance had to renew their work permits every year, (and jump through hoops to get the renewals). Their employers had to prove they could not find a local person with the necessary skills to do the jobs. They left after 4 years and returned to the UK simply because there was no way they could be considered for PR. They were both in their 30's in accountancy and community mental health. Living and working in Auckland and being skint all the time was another factor for their decision to leave. 

And sadly, immigration will not let our 22yr old foster son stay here either despite the fact he has lived with us since he was 9yrs old and regards us as his parents. They tell us he is not our son so must apply in his own right. But he does not have a skill that is likely to qualify him for a work permit. 

Yet we were granted PR at 56yrs old. Hardly a long working life to give to NZ.


----------



## wammers

Hi Mark.
Everything you have wrote about what you are doing is more or less exactly what we did last year.We decided to immigrate to NZ in November 2009 without ever coming to visit,we talked to as many people as possible and read all the posts on this web site and like you we didnt come with rose tinted glasses.We tried to sell our house but it didnt sell quickly enough so we rented it out and committed ourselves to leaving the uk in August 2010.
We chanced it and came on a 6 month visitors visa and like you i am a Plumber and Heating Engineer so we applied on the skilled migrant route,which like you only gives you 100 points without a job offer.I was lucky that i had a contact before we landed and managed to secure a job within 2 weeks of landing.Now the problems begin.
When you get a plumbing job offer you have to first apply to the Plumbing Gas fitters and Drain Layers Board (PGDB)to get a restrcted License which basically means you go back to being an apprentice and and must be supervised by a Certifying Plumber.They are not the quickest to respond to letters and emails so this takes weeks.Once you have got your licence you can apply for a work permit with medicals etc this takes months.
Once you have got your work permit you can apply for an IRD(tax No.) this also takes weeks.
All this time you are not allowed to work and earn money.
I got a job as quick as i think it is possible to get one and it still took 4 months to actually start earning money.
What i am trying to say is £20000 may not be enough to last the time till you start earning.
I have heard of other plumbers who have come out here and not been as lucky as me and have not been able to get a job and have run out of money and had to go back,which once you are here you definately dont want to do as the place is fantastic.
I am sure we have alot more info for you if you want to ask.

PS Loved your rant about the uk and totally agree.

Best wishes 
Tony


----------



## blueflamegas

milliesmum said:


> Mark
> 
> Not good news I'm afraid. Both my son and his fiance had to renew their work permits every year, (and jump through hoops to get the renewals). Their employers had to prove they could not find a local person with the necessary skills to do the jobs. They left after 4 years and returned to the UK simply because there was no way they could be considered for PR. They were both in their 30's in accountancy and community mental health. Living and working in Auckland and being skint all the time was another factor for their decision to leave.
> 
> And sadly, immigration will not let our 22yr old foster son stay here either despite the fact he has lived with us since he was 9yrs old and regards us as his parents. They tell us he is not our son so must apply in his own right. But he does not have a skill that is likely to qualify him for a work permit.
> 
> Yet we were granted PR at 56yrs old. Hardly a long working life to give to NZ.


Thats ok,im not daunted by the prospect of jumping through hoops,after all i am a gas safe engineer and they are always trying to find a way to make registration a little more expensive and a little more tedious to be compliant with whatever regulation they happen to think up this month(all in the aid of public safety might i add) (not).....

Auckland i found an expensive place and i little crowded for me being a country boy,so we shall be heading south,where theres a will theres a way,and if it does not work of course we shall be dissapointed but the world is a big place.

We shall just pack up and head for the sunset,evaluate our current situation and take it from there,but at least with the mindset that we gave it a good go !

Thank you for taking the time to reply to me,and may i wish you the best of luck with your son in your efforts to get him there,if you feel there maybe anything else of relevance to my situation i may need to know,please drop me a line...

Best wishes........Mark


----------



## blueflamegas

wammers said:


> Hi Mark.
> Everything you have wrote about what you are doing is more or less exactly what we did last year.We decided to immigrate to NZ in November 2009 without ever coming to visit,we talked to as many people as possible and read all the posts on this web site and like you we didnt come with rose tinted glasses.We tried to sell our house but it didnt sell quickly enough so we rented it out and committed ourselves to leaving the uk in August 2010.
> We chanced it and came on a 6 month visitors visa and like you i am a Plumber and Heating Engineer so we applied on the skilled migrant route,which like you only gives you 100 points without a job offer.I was lucky that i had a contact before we landed and managed to secure a job within 2 weeks of landing.Now the problems begin.
> When you get a plumbing job offer you have to first apply to the Plumbing Gas fitters and Drain Layers Board (PGDB)to get a restrcted License which basically means you go back to being an apprentice and and must be supervised by a Certifying Plumber.They are not the quickest to respond to letters and emails so this takes weeks.Once you have got your licence you can apply for a work permit with medicals etc this takes months.
> Once you have got your work permit you can apply for an IRD(tax No.) this also takes weeks.
> All this time you are not allowed to work and earn money.
> I got a job as quick as i think it is possible to get one and it still took 4 months to actually start earning money.
> What i am trying to say is £20000 may not be enough to last the time till you start earning.
> I have heard of other plumbers who have come out here and not been as lucky as me and have not been able to get a job and have run out of money and had to go back,which once you are here you definately dont want to do as the place is fantastic.
> I am sure we have alot more info for you if you want to ask.
> 
> PS Loved your rant about the uk and totally agree.
> 
> Best wishes
> Tony


Hi Tony,

thanks for your reply,im optimistic about securing a job,the permits and paperwork that follow,medicals police checks ets etc we have taken into account timescale wise as we have done it all before,the budget maybe tight to say the least but i remember at 19 years of age saving for my first house mortgage deposit and living for not alot and eating even less but it was all for a good cause,i/we have to give it a go.


The apprentice part maybe a little difficult at times especially with being my own boss for the last decade,but i understand that NZ has different ways of doing things and those ways i must learn to suceed,what is on our side is not having any dependants so that will be a little less stressfull and a willingness to adapt and make do if need be,living in the UK for 42years gives one an adaptive attitude and a determination of once we are out we stay out,NZ is a beatiful place and yes every rose has its thorns that i should know from the immigration statistics for the UK but they keep coming and this place is a god damn hollybush.

If its ok i may contact you again as its nice to find a fellow Gas man over the water and once again thank you for the input.

Best wishes and good luck.........Mark


----------



## blueflamegas

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi there, never give up on a dream, I had waited over 30 years for my dream to come true to get out of this forsaken country. I know there are some good parts in the UK but only if you are in the right area with the right people. I cannot see that this country is going to recover in my lifetime and I cannot see it being any better for my children either. So, I am nearing 50 and my husband 52, children 21 & 22 (they can follow later) it is now or never.
> NZ is a beautiful country, we have been all round and we are so proud to be given to opportunity to become part of it, which I can honestly say is more than I feel for the UK, sadly.
> I wish you the best of luck now and for the future.


Hi there,

a nice way of putting it(dont give up on your dreams " for what is life without a dream or ambitions to better ones own existence,its not a trial run life isnt,so drink it while its fizzy.

Good luck with your own adventures and ambitions,and thank you for your reply.

Regards,best wishes,Mark


----------



## topcat83

milliesmum said:


> Mark
> 
> Not good news I'm afraid. Both my son and his fiance had to renew their work permits every year, (and jump through hoops to get the renewals). Their employers had to prove they could not find a local person with the necessary skills to do the jobs. They left after 4 years and returned to the UK simply because there was no way they could be considered for PR. They were both in their 30's in accountancy and community mental health. Living and working in Auckland and being skint all the time was another factor for their decision to leave.
> 
> And sadly, immigration will not let our 22yr old foster son stay here either despite the fact he has lived with us since he was 9yrs old and regards us as his parents. They tell us he is not our son so must apply in his own right. But he does not have a skill that is likely to qualify him for a work permit.
> 
> Yet we were granted PR at 56yrs old. Hardly a long working life to give to NZ.


Hi there
Yes, it does seem hard, doesn't it? One of the reasons we moved when we did (I was 46 and Hubby was 56) was that I could include both my boys on the application - but after another year the oldest would have been too old. Neither have the 'official' qualifications that NZ require for a PR, but now they have them they're OK. So the eldest (who lives in the UK) can come and live here whenever he likes. I assume, though, that after a couple of years you'll be able to sponsor your eldest son on a family visa?


----------



## wammers

Hi Mark.
Just to bring you upto date with the PGDB.They make the CORGI or Gsa safe Register as it is now seem like a walk in the park.
When we decided we were going to come over here we used a immigration company to sort every thing out for us,so they told me what i would have to do to satisfy the PGDB and be able to get residency on a skilled migrant visa.
Whilst back in the uk the PGDB arrange to have a telephone interview with you.In my case i was on the phone for 2 hours from 11.00pm answering questions on Plumbing, Drain laying and Gas fitting of which most you havnt had to know since you were at college and then they expect you to know about roofing and gutterings and actually having to make the stuff out of tin sheet.
After the interview they tell you whether you need training or you can go straight to do the Registration exam. That will cost $3500.00 per exam which takes a week and is taken in Wellington.For me that would be $7000.00 pus 2 weeks off work and travel and hotel bills and the exam i am told is bloody hard so much so that i was told that only 5 out of every 100 pass.
I came over here after working for myself for 25 years and served my time doing a full apprenticeship taking City and Guilds Ordinary and Advanced craft in Plumbing and heating and non of it means anything.It will take me at least 4 years to get to be a Certifying Plumber here in New Zealand and a hell of alot of studying and money.
I didnt know any of this before i got here and as i have said before luckily i got a job not at a Plumbing company but at a Central heating company, which believe it or not alot of the work is not covered by the PGDB.They dont understand it and think it is not needed as we are a Pacific Island and it doesnt get cold,but believe you me on South Island it gets cold.
What i am trying to say is maybe look for a job in Central heating and maybe look you will have to look further South ie around Christchurch, Dunedin or Invercargill.
I live near Christchurch and think it is a fantastic place other than the Earthquakes being a bit anoying to say the least,but we still wouldnt swap it for the uk.
There isnt much work around here at the moment because of the quakes but i would think give it 6 to 12 months with the rebuilding of Christchurch there should be loads and you never know they may relax the rules on immigration and Plumbing qualifications because there will be a skilled Labour shortage.
I hope this is of help.

Tony


----------

